# OMG Huge Hawg Perch bite is on!!!!



## Wallijig (Mar 17, 2013)

All I can say is wow. when thought fishing could not get better the huge hawgs took off this weekend. Most were around 14" and 2 lbs. did see a few that were pushing 15" and 3 lbs. When a school of these come threw one would catch 5-30 of these one after another. Could not even come close to tell you how many fish we caught and released. We all did go home with our 15 perch limit with no problems. 
We were fishing Glacier lakes up in NE South Dakota with my buddy who is guide in area.
Here's my uncle with one of his dandies and some of his catch.











Here's one of mine & my bucket full. You know they are dandy perch when 15 of them fill a 5 gallon pail like that.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice! Perch are the one fish that I want to target this year.......last years total 3 perch


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 17, 2013)

Fridays Catch





My Saturday's Catch. did keep couple smaller ones, due to hooking to deep and would not make it if released.


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, nice fish...that had to be fun! Wicked PERCH!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 18, 2013)

What where you using for bait?


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2013)

wow, huge perch! 

I smell a fish fry.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 18, 2013)

Great looking perch =D>


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 18, 2013)

crazymanme2 said:


> What where you using for bait?


It did not matter really once school come in they would hit anything.
My uncle and I were using a perch/gold kastmaster with chain and single hook tipped with wax worm.


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 18, 2013)

Jim said:


> wow, huge perch!
> 
> I smell a fish fry.




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## assaultcraft8993 (Mar 18, 2013)

HOLLY COW...wish we can catch those size perch down here in Va. I use to go perch fishing when I lived in Ohio out on Lake Erie and fill up a cooler to the top. Two us of would get about 40lbs. of nice size fillets, but nothing that size. Way to go.


----------



## one100grand (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice yellas you got there. I'm very jealous of that run of fish!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 20, 2013)

All I can say is WOW! :shock:


----------



## frenchythefisherman (Mar 20, 2013)

Ditto to fender66 Wow! Very nice perch :shock: Ice fishing is something I have never tried maybe next year. :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 25, 2013)

Awsome fishing my friends =D>


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 30, 2013)

When they're in they're in! That's one nice thing about living up nort'. 

So how did the spring equinox treat you? I knew spring had sprung when I saw the -12 on my truck thermostat. LOL! 8)


----------



## RStewart (Mar 31, 2013)

Now I see why people fish for perch. Where I live we start kids fishing for them cause they are fairly easy to catch, but not worth while. I've never seen them that big. Very nice catch.


----------



## toofuss (Mar 31, 2013)

I just put all my ice gear up for the year and got the boat out


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 1, 2013)

Down in se part of SD the ice fishing is pretty much over. Shorelines open we are waiting for rest to open up for open water fishing. However up in NE where those perch were caught still over 30" of ice. Perch still biting. Guessing they will be on ice easy to mid April if not 1st part of May.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow =D>


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 3, 2013)

Slayed em!


----------



## wihil (Apr 11, 2013)

Tasty!!


----------



## perchin (Jul 29, 2013)

Awesome... =D> 

Love me some fried perch!


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 7, 2013)

Hit lake after work last night for about 1.5 hrs. Pitched a jig and gulp for walleyes and ended up getting half dozen of these 13" perch, plus little over dozen eyes for evening. Released all to play another day.


----------



## joseph101088 (Aug 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=305681#p305681 said:


> assaultcraft8993 » 18 Mar 2013, 16:37[/url]"]HOLLY COW...wish we can catch those size perch down here in Va. I use to go perch fishing when I lived in Ohio out on Lake Erie and fill up a cooler to the top. Two us of would get about 40lbs. of nice size fillets, but nothing that size. Way to go.




we do have perch fishing like this close to you. if you fish little creek reservoir in toano. what part of ohio are you from i spent my first 20 years in dayton before coming in to the military and now live in yorktown. 
little creek has some huge perch 13-14 inches, also bass are good there to.


----------

